# Why do Pip and Gandalf leave right away?



## Diabless (Apr 2, 2002)

I have read the chapter,The Palantir, twice and I still don't get it.Why did Pippin have to seperate from Merry? Is it because since Pip saw the Eye and the Nazgul came, they had to rush and Gandalf thought it was appropriate to take Pip and there was no room for Merry? I mean was it *that* urgent?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 2, 2002)

I suppose Gandalf felt that Pippin needed a 'wise' and comforting person to help him through the subconscious trauma that the seeing of Sauron might have caused. And as we can see, 'Pip' recovered wonderfully.


----------



## Strider97 (Apr 2, 2002)

Gandalf needed to remove Pippin from the lure of the Palantir. Once he touched it he desired to use the device. He could have inadvertently tipped Sauron off to th eplan and that they were not the hobbits with the ring. Pippin knew where Frodo waas heading. Gandalf could not take that chance.


----------



## BelDain (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Strider97 _
> *Gandalf needed to remove Pippin from the lure of the Palantir. Once he touched it he desired to use the device. He could have inadvertently tipped Sauron off to th eplan and that they were not the hobbits with the ring. Pippin knew where Frodo waas heading. Gandalf could not take that chance. *



So he ended up taking Pippin to Minas Tirith where another Palantir was.


----------



## Greenwood (Apr 2, 2002)

Strider97 is correct. Of course, Gandalf did not know there was another palantir at Minas Tirith.


----------



## Camille (Apr 2, 2002)

In the Unfinished Tales at the Palantir chapter, tolkien states or suggested that Gandalf new or at least suspect that the Denethor had one palantir, dont remember exactly, it been a while there is a long sice I read it, but again youa are right wheter or not Gandalf knew there was a palantir ant MT Denethor will not show it to Pipin!!


----------



## Strider97 (Apr 2, 2002)

Plus in a city soon to be under siege Gandalf would know that even if there was a Palantir at Minas Tirith, it would be under control of teh steward. In the field and along the paths that the riders of Rohan and Aragorn would take the camps would be a much less controlled situation. 

Tolkien does not say it but it could have been a disinformation ploy by Gandalf. If a spy from Mordor saw either Gandalf or Aragorn with just one hobbit the assumption might be that that was the ringbearer. Of course that is just an opinion. Strider.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 3, 2002)

Gandalf was heading as quickly as possible to Minas Tirith to set things in motion, while Sauron's mind was still occupied with the hobbit he had seen in the Palantír. Pippin only came with him so that he would not be tempted by the stone again. 
And they got there just in time to save Faramir, who would surely have died but for Gandalf. 



> That dark mind will be filled now with the voice and face of the hobbit and with expectation: it may take some time before he learns his error. We must snatch that time. We have been too leisurely. We must move. The neighbourhood of Isengard is no place now to linger in. I will ride ahead at once with Peregrin Took. It will be better for him than lying in the dark while others sleep.


----------



## Hanne (Apr 4, 2002)

Pippin would not have looked in the Palantìr again because he was terrified of it!!!I think Gandalf took him because he knew Pippin would be made a soldier of Gondor,which would be very useful for him.


----------



## Greenwood (Apr 5, 2002)

> Pippin would not have looked in the Palantìr again because he was terrified of it!!!



Pippin had stolen the palantir once already to look into it. I don't think Gandalf wanted to risk everything on Pippin staying terrified!


----------



## Hanne (Apr 5, 2002)

Ok,you're right.But Aragorn had it and there is no way Pippin could have stolen it from him!!!


----------



## Camille (Apr 5, 2002)

Hanne are you sure?, remember that Pipinn stole the palantir form a very wise and powerful maia!! Why he can do the same with a man?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 5, 2002)

he said in the book it was to keep him out of mischief


----------



## Strider97 (Apr 6, 2002)

What worse mischief could Pippin get into other then stealing the palantir again, seeing Sauron and having Sauron question him-

Hmm, lets imagine that conversation

Sauron:Are you Baggins of the Shire?

Pippin: No, He and his best buddy are on the way to see you, they have the ring and they are going to kick your butt.


Game, set and match to Sauron.

Excellent point Camille, If he could steal it from Gandalf he could take it from Aragorn.

Sorry Hanne, Gandalf had no idea that Pippin would volunteer to be a soldier of Gondor.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 8, 2002)

> It will be better for him than lying in the dark while others sleep.


Gandalf was doing Pip a favour. He knew the poor inquisitive hobbit would lie awake, thinking about the Palantír. It was obviously not because he was afraid that Pippin would steal it again.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 8, 2002)

Or maybe not.  Why take the risk when the solution is all that easy? Besides, right after the incident they were disturbed by a Nazgul flying overhead. It really upset Gandalf that they had crossed the Anduin, so I guessed that explains the hurry that Gandalf was in.
So Gandalf took Pippin with him to make sure nothing would happen. I guess Gandalf also wished to make sure Pippin wouldn't suffer more from his encounter so he wanted to keep an eye on him.
Personally I think it all adds up.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DGoeij _
> *
> Personally I think it all adds up. *


I agree, there is nothing mysterious about this.


----------



## Camille (Apr 8, 2002)

Ok now is that the conlusion good!


----------



## Strider97 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lindir _
> *
> Gandalf was doing Pip a favour. He knew the poor inquisitive hobbit would lie awake, thinking about the Palantír. It was obviously not because he was afraid that Pippin would steal it again. *



Lindir,

What in the world do you think that Pippin would be laying awake waiting for? Perhaps a chance to use the Palantir again.

Gandalf doing Pip a favor by taking him to a besieged city where the first blow would fall. I don't think so!


----------



## Diabless (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey you guys!
Thanks, you sort of made it clearer, but there seems to be some dispute.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Strider97 _
> *
> 
> Lindir,
> ...



It's not an original thought, I'm just quoting Gandalf. I will give you the quote again:


> I will ride ahead at once with Peregrin Took. It will be better for him than lying in the dark while others sleep.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 9, 2002)

Well, Minas Tirith was as safe as anywhere else in ME at that present time. I believe Gandalf himself said something like that.
And I guess even a hobbit would not be left undisturbed by an encounter with Sauron through a Palantir. A little distraction would do just fine.


----------

